# Real Traps room measuring mics comparision



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Real Traps has added to their web site a test of ten room measurement mics, ranging in price from $40 to $1800.

http://www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm

Regards,
Wayne


----------

